# Hordes, Empire or Brettonians?



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

OK chaps, here's the thing.

I started collecting minis for playing RPGs 20-odd years ago, and sometimes I get semi-random collections of figures from ebay. As a result I have quite a lot of old "Fighter" or "Knight" types. Some of these are _obviously_ Chaos Warriors. Others are equally obviously Brettonian Knights. Most are not so obviously anything, being randomly Vikings, Samurai, barbarians, Amazons, Runequest, Stormbringer and MERP figures...

They come in a bewildering variety of heavy-light-no armour, great-hand-2xhand weapons, shields or not, bows and spears. Consulting the new Hordes Army Book(let), I could make one (or just possibly two) units of Marauders; but that's about it. But couldn't then use my Brettonian knights or any archers, obviously. 

Would I be better off putting my 'strictly Chaos' figs to one side, going Empire, using the Brettonians as a Knightly Order, the 'marauders' as Swordsmen, the archers as Huntsmen, etc? Or use the knights as the Lady and GW intended, and try to make my other figs fit a Brettonian list?

Whichever way, I've got enough champions/sorcerers etc to stand is as commanders for Chaos, Empire or Brettonia I think; but I really can't decide how to jump. All thoughts and suggestions gratefully received!

:confused cyclops:


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

It depends what army you what, shooty Empire, charging Brettonians, or berserk of Chaos. If you go for Chaos the new rule are coming in the white D, I have herd that the new rules are rubbish but it is up to you.


----------



## Ragnos (Mar 27, 2008)

i would wait till the new rules for chaos come out either in White Dwarf or even till they bring out the new codex before you start buying them.


----------



## newt_e (Jan 1, 2008)

The WD rules aren't particularly good. I'm waiting for the new Army book, hoping that that WD rules do not form part of it.


----------



## newt_e (Jan 1, 2008)

@Red Orc - I think what ever you do will be find (except HoC (or WoC as it is now called)), provided you make it clear to your opponent at the start of the game what each unit is. 

I think if you have a lot of Brettonian Kinghts then go Brettonian to make the most. However, if you only have a few of those, then you might as well go Empire - after all, the most important part of a Brettonian army is the Knights.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

if your a beginer go for empire there pretty simple to use , have some nice models and are generally a good starter amy

brettonians have a very set ( or cheesy ) play style which involves alot of heavy cav. where as hordes use alot of infantry. ( i wouldn`t recomend hordes anyway as they are getting redone soon, also the WD list seems pretty awful )


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

It will be a long time for the chaos army book to come out, as the rules are in WD


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

as another option why not make the army of a tilean or estalian pricipality and use which ever army book you like best for rules, this way you army can include whatever models you like.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Having a copy of the new horde rules at our local, we can wholeheartedly say they arn't crap.

Most of the difference is in cheeper units, which can make a hell of a lot of difference.

They do exactly what they are supposed to, create a credible update to the army until they get round to giving them a new book.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Ancient Tiel' a fier said:


> as another option why not make the army of a tilean or estalian pricipality and use which ever army book you like best for rules, this way you army can include whatever models you like.


Well, this is more or less what I'm asking about. It's not the backgrounds so much I'm bothered about (I can justify pretty much anything, except Chaos Warriors in Brettonia), it's the army list I'm wondering about.

I don't have the Empire or Brettonian Army books, and Empire wasn't high on my list. I already have Dwarves and Wood Elves, both of which are quite shooty (though to be fair my Dwarves, sorry Dwarfs, are quite 'traditional'), so I wasn't necessarily thinking of another shooty army. On the other hand, the Empire list seems the one that's most likely to be able to use most of my model-types. It's a kind of 'standard' for human armies as I see it. Making a list for a human army from somewhere not covered? Use the Empire list, and don't use units that don't fit...

Or, maybe I should stop being a cheapskate and split my figs into 'good' and 'bad', and make two armies, a Chaos list and an Empire one. I dunno... I need help!

@ Newt_e - thanks, you're right, I hadn't twigged that it was now "WoC" not "HoC" - I'm _not_ going to get used to that any time soon...

@ Panda... - I think you're right - I haven't yet played with the new rules, but they look OK to me. They're what started me digging through the old boxes to see what I had, anyway!

:confused cyclops:


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Another option is to use the Dogs of War army list, which actually caters to a mish-mash of models. I think it's on GW's website. If not, I'd look into a copy of Army Builder 3, which is a good program for WHFB in general.


----------



## The Deadman (Apr 4, 2008)

Empire definately empire


----------

